# SF get together



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

I plan to be in Atlanta next Wednesday and would like to get together with some of my SF brothers. We will probably be in Atlanta around 1 pm, and it would be great if we could get together. Sorry for the short notice, but did not know for sure I could make it till CC beat Archer. I will be at Mercedes that night to wat the CC v Milton game. Just let me know what might work, as I dont know much about the changed Atlanta.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2018)

I’m in. Whatever area of town works best. I’ll drive from the poor side of town. Y’all just let me know


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2018)

Pick the date and time and let me know. Hope I can make it


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2018)

Where, when and who???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Where, when and who???


This... I’ll try my best to make it!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Dec 3, 2018)

If y'all say when and where and I have time I'll make it


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2018)

Charlie what part of town do you want to eat in?


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 4, 2018)

If it is the East side of Atlanta, I will try and make It.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2018)

I put Lanter in the rear view last Sunday and I'm good not being there for a while ... a long while.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2018)

Depending on location I'm in.


----------



## tcward (Dec 4, 2018)

I was gonna go but that game of soccer ruined my plans...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2018)

If your coming down 85 and take a break at exit 53 at Jeffery's I'll meet you and H22 will buy you and Mz. Linda's and I'll bring you 2 butta milk pies.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2018)

if yall can wait til next week i will be there drankin brown likker.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2018)

Charlie where we going cuz?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2018)

I know nothing bout Atlanta, but I dont think yall want to go down town. All I got on my schedule is being at the Omni at check in time and be at the Mercedes at kick off. Yall know better than I do. We will be coming in on I75 if that helps. Again I dont know nothing bout the new Atlanta. Yall. Mrs 22 if I had the time I would drive up 85 all the way to Beaver run road for that pie.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2018)

I think is Beaver Ruin, the more I think about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2018)

It is sumppin like that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2018)

Still on Wednesday?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still on Wednesday?



Yes it is, but somebody got to say where. I cant check out place in Atlanta to eat, looking for yall. I would like to get back to the Omni around 5.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2018)

Wonder if the Noles will let me borrow the turnover backpack for this get together?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Yes it is, but somebody got to say where. I cant check out place in Atlanta to eat, looking for yall. I would like to get back to the Omni around 5.



Charlie, there ain't no Omni.. 

That gives us lots of options if you got to be back to the Benz by 5..

Does the Cheetah still serve lunch?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wonder if the Noles will let me borrow the turnover backpack for this get together?


Should be lots of room left in it for your stuff.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Charlie, there ain't no Omni..
> 
> That gives us lots of options if you got to be back to the Benz by 5..
> 
> Does the Cheetah still serve lunch?


Not Mrs Linda would want to go there. I’ll let y’all figure it out. Someone just tell me when.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Should be lots of room left in it for your stuff.


A big ol whoopin stick


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2018)

Wednesday is about the only day I can't make it. My kids get out of school at 1 on Wednesdays. If I had to make a suggestion the Varsity downtown is going to be the best place. The varsity at Jimmy Carter might be a good place for you Yankees meeting Charlie but he'd need to leave from up there around 2:30 so Charlie can take it easy since everybody likes to waive at him


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2018)

riprap said:


> Wednesday is about the only day I can't make it. My kids get out of school at 1 on Wednesdays. If I had to make a suggestion the Varsity downtown is going to be the best place. The varsity at Jimmy Carter might be a good place for you Yankees meeting Charlie but he'd need to leave from up there around 2:30 so Charlie can take it easy since everybody likes to waive at him



Sounds fine to me Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Charlie, there ain't no Omni..
> 
> That gives us lots of options if you got to be back to the Benz by 5..
> 
> Does the Cheetah still serve lunch?



Are the Hawks playing out side now?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Does the Cheetah still serve lunch?



You'll never eat a chicken wing quite like a strip club chicken wing!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2018)

riprap said:


> Wednesday is about the only day I can't make it. My kids get out of school at 1 on Wednesdays. If I had to make a suggestion the Varsity downtown is going to be the best place. The varsity at Jimmy Carter might be a good place for you Yankees meeting Charlie but he'd need to leave from up there around 2:30 so Charlie can take it easy since everybody likes to waive at him



Is the down town one off of North Ave? If so I should be good to make it.  Pick a time?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2018)

That's a hike for me and it's too close to GT (  ) but I'll bust a gut to get there if I can. Haven't had a Varsity chili dog, rings and a PC in forever.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2018)

elfiii said:


> That's a hike for me and it's too close to GT (  ) but I'll bust a gut to get there if I can. Haven't had a Varsity chili dog, rings and a PC in forever.




Better be sure and charge the Jazzy batteries all the way bud......


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2018)

elfiii said:


> That's a hike for me and it's too close to GT (  ) but I'll bust a gut to get there if I can. Haven't had a Varsity chili dog, rings and a PC in forever.



Lee, dont make me come get you.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Lee, dont make me come get you.



I'll prolly have to take the whole day off since my office is out in Suwanee but unless something big comes up I'll be there. Maybe we can insult some Tech nerds.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I'll prolly have to take the whole day off since my office is out in Suwanee but unless something big comes up I'll be there. Maybe we can insult some Tech nerds.



We will take their pocket protectors, and dare them to say a word about it.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2018)

What time are we meeting ...... Just trying to plan.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2018)

I’ll try n make it. All depends on where I’m working that day.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2018)

You idgits actually want to go into the heart of Atlanta? On purpose?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2018)

I will try to be wherever yall want.


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2018)

Kydawg are you going to be in town just for the day?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2018)

Are we firm on the Varsity downtown? What time?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 8, 2018)

The Varsity? :shakes head: Some people's kids.

Y'all should head over to Fox Brothers. 

Buncha riff raff.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 8, 2018)

Downtown Atlanta.  I’m out. Y’all have a great time. Unless ole Jeff gives me ride, I might make it.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Are we firm on the Varsity downtown? What time?



Lee, I am fine with whatever works best for Erebody else. I plan to be in Atlanta some where around 12. I am more interested in getting to see some of yall, than the food. So anywhere (Except the Cheetah) is fine with me.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

Rip I am coming in Wednesday and headed back the next morning.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> We will take their pocket protectors, and dare them to say a word about it.


Lord if yall start a brawl I hope Slayer videos it!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

I figured you would be there SS.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2018)

00Beau said:


> Downtown Atlanta.  I’m out. Y’all have a great time. Unless ole Jeff gives me ride, I might make it.


I got you. Come on.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

You got to bring OO Jeff, I would like to meet him.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2018)

Need a time guys


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

It will be around 12 oclock. I could be a little late if I get into bad traffic.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2018)

Sounds like a plan! See everyone there!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm gonna be in Atlanta on Tuesday.  Wish I was there Wednesday for lunch.  Y'all have fun.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 10, 2018)

Is this where y’all are staying bo$$? 

http://www.fox5atlanta.com/news/police-2-shot-at-party-at-downtown-atlanta-hotel


----------



## riprap (Dec 10, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Rip I am coming in Wednesday and headed back the next morning.


As I stated from the start I can't make it, I just suggested a place close to be where you need to be and right off the interstate for everybody else. I know John will be coming from the West. Downtown Atlanta is as safe as anywhere. Y'all act like it's East Atlanta or greenbrier/Lakewood. Depending on where you are at Thursday we could meet close to you and I could buy your breakfast on the way before you head north.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2018)

Fox brothers would be great but its always packed and hard to get a table depending on how many can make it.  Krog street market has some good food options and seating.  Not too hard to get to.  If you want to stay close to the stadium theres stats and der biergarten.  Elliot street pub has some great sandwiches too and is directly next to the benz


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 10, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Lord if yall start a brawl I hope Slayer videos it!!!!


i want to to see that lil beast in the mix. hes lucky im in cali. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 10, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Lee, I am fine with whatever works best for Erebody else. I plan to be in Atlanta some where around 12. I am more interested in getting to see some of yall, than the food. So anywhere (Except the Cheetah) is fine with me.


fine. then we will go to magic city or the pink pony charlie.  ?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> fine. then we will go to magic city or the pink pony charlie.  ?


----------



## riprap (Dec 10, 2018)

Go bammers getting VIP parking in the vette at magic city


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2018)

riprap said:


> Go bammers getting VIP parking in the vette at magic city



I really thought he was a Rumours in Forest Park kinda guy..........


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 11, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I got you. Come on.


Let me know if you end up being able to go, I will ride with you!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2018)

So, what's the final verdict ladies? Place and time!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2018)

I think it is the Varsity, that was the last I heard. It will probably be 12:30 before I get there, but I am gonna try to get their earlier. If yall could arrange for a police escort to get me through Northern Atlanta, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 11, 2018)

how bout rocky mountain pizza, right down the street and got beers for those that might can do that at lunch or taco mac or vortex...who is going?  I'm going to try to make it....if you like a good burger bo$$ vortex is pretty darn good


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


> how bout rocky mountain pizza, right down the street and got beers for those that might can do that at lunch or taco mac or vortex...who is going?  I'm going to try to make it....if you like a good burger bo$$ vortex is pretty darn good



There is 0 parking at Taco Mac and Vortex.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2018)

I’m going to try and make it I have a 10am appointment in Newnan then I’ll roll. Unless something happens I’ll be there.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 11, 2018)

elfiii said:


> There is 0 free parking at Taco Mac and Vortex.



fify .... plenty of parking just gota pay a couple dollars


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 11, 2018)

I regret not being able to meet a few of yall SF'rs.
Especially BO$$.
But I'm gonna go to the lake...





To close my new boat deal!


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm gonna have the workers at the Varsity sing Happy Birfday to Bo$$


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm gonna have the workers at the Varsity sing Happy Birfday to Bo$$



We gon make some Techsters sing Glory, glory to old Georgia too. Bo$$ gonna steal their pocket protectors and slide rules.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2018)

Alrighty it's the day we get to watch Charlie thump some techies heads!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2018)

Gonna be close, just crossed the Geprgia line.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 12, 2018)

I’m already downtown


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2018)

See y’all there.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 12, 2018)

Time?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2018)

12-12:30


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2018)

We are sitting up top by the top parking lot


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2018)

I’m atuck trying to get off at North Ave


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2018)

Hope you enjoy your birthday party, KyDawg!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 12, 2018)

I’ll be there in a few Bo$$


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I’m atuck trying to get off at North Ave



Mercy.....that sounds painful


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2018)

Where ya at Charlie.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 12, 2018)

I think this was a set up


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

I’m here!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’m here!


Don't forget the pics. And tell everybody the Hornets said GO DAWGS!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 12, 2018)

Bo$$ in the ATL. Behave boys


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2018)

Good times. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 12, 2018)

yall have fun.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 12, 2018)

wanna see a vid of charlie dispatching slayer.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice seeing/meeting yall!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2018)

Time I got there Charlie had done stole all the Pocket protectors, and whip a dozen of the GT beta males, all in all we had a great time!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 12, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Good times. Go Dawgs!View attachment 952530



how bout a non thumbnail size pic


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2018)

I shoulda sent my nice SS gift with ya'll. Them folks up there would givin good $$ for it.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2018)

Can ya make that pic a little smaller????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> Can ya make that pic a little smaller????




  

Lee resized that pic a little TOO much..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 12, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna be close, just crossed the Geprgia line.


Uh, I think you headin' in the wrong direction, Bo$$. That's over in eastern Europe somewhere, I think.


----------



## riprap (Dec 12, 2018)

I wish I could have made it. I was in sight of the Benz doing a job. Finished up at11 but I had to get the kiddos.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice meetin' thems that made it.  Good times!


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice meeting err body


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 12, 2018)

Glad I brought some tums


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2018)

For the record we all sang happy birthday to the bo$$.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2018)

It really was good to meet erbody had a great time. Wish I could have stayed longer but had to let the other forman have a lunch break too.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey meme-Slayer, how about some names with those faces?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 12, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Lee resized that pic a little TOO much..




not for you. ?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 12, 2018)

Looks like a typically good GON get together.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> For the record we all sang happy birthday to the bo$$.


We had too!

Charlie looked me in the eye and said “I just want to meet the “Slayer”. It’s going to be my honor to “Ban” you..

You said he was a nice old man Jeff!!?????? The last word I got from him was a “nod,wink”... and a grin.... Who does that?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> We had too!
> 
> Charlie looked me in the eye and said “I just want to meet the “Slayer”. It’s going to be my honor to “Ban” you..
> 
> You said he was a nice old man Jeff!!?????? The last word I got from him was a “nod,wink”... and a grin.... Who does that?


Charlie is about as fine as they come.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Charlie is about as fine as they come.



I agree! It’s like Charlie and Nic share the same IV of ice water. I’ve picked up a lot of Rattlesnakes over the years. Dealing with those too was like looking a Rattlesnake in the eye. 

I’m just glad Lee is sensible!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Looks like a typically good GON get together.......




Yes sir. Although if it wasn’t for Charlie, I wouldn’t have drove down town!

That’s a lie. Good time with some GON folks!

Last time I was in the parking lot of the Varsity I was called some choice words from a GT fan. We won the game 31-17..


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2018)

Charlie is salt of the earth!!!!!!

Lee well he seems OK......

The rest of y'all seemed pretty deplorable to me


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Charlie is salt of the earth!!!!!!
> 
> Lee well he seems OK......
> 
> The rest of y'all seemed pretty deplorable to me


Lee is our 1st line of defense inside at the 285 line. Bless his soul... We need him on the offensive side, not the front lines!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Lee is our 1st line of defense inside at the 285 line. Bless his soul... We need him on the offensive side, not the front lines!


I need him and Nic pulling up from the SW of Georgia! But no brown likker until they make it to the 285 line.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


> how bout a non thumbnail size pic





Da Possum said:


> Can ya make that pic a little smaller????





Browning Slayer said:


> Lee resized that pic a little TOO much..



Picky snowflakes ain't they? How bow dis?

Me, brownceluse, JB0704, Nitram4891, John Cooper, mark-7mag, the lovely and gracious Linda Eaton hiding behind none other than the Bo$$, and wrapping it up Browning Slayer.

Excellent company and good times. Enjoyed it immensely gentlemen and lady. These GON get togethers are always good. The finest people in the world as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2018)

I thought we all looked younger in the small picture.......


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2018)

Things were going pretty well till Lee and Bo$$ got into the brown likker.....


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 12, 2018)

They servin the good JD with hotdogs!
I won't miss it next time!!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 12, 2018)

Errboty say cheeeze, i mean Jay-Deeeze...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Picky snowflakes ain't they? How bow dis?
> 
> Me, brownceluse, JB0704, Nitram4891, John Cooper, mark-7mag, the lovely and gracious Linda Eaton hiding behind none other than the Bo$$, and wrapping it up Browning Slayer.
> 
> ...




Yes sir! Always a good time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2018)

I recognize a bunch of yall, but Id love someone to post who is where. Good gathering. Wish I coulda been there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Things were going pretty well till Lee and Bo$$ got into the brown likker.....


The bottle Charlie is holding in the pic? I didn’t bring it....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I recognize a bunch of yall, but Id love someone to post who is where. Good gathering. Wish I coulda been there.


Your pies would have topped it off!!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I recognize a bunch of yall, but Id love someone to post who is where. Good gathering. Wish I coulda been there.



His list went round the table left to right


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 12, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> The bottle Charlie is holding in the pic? I didn’t bring it....



Billy had to represent, even at a sf gatherin’


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> His list went round the table left to right


Got it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Your pies would have topped it off!!!!


Wish so bad I coulda given Bo$$ 2. I gotta meet that man.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

JB0704 said:


> Billy had to represent, even at a sf gatherin’


That you did! Slayer approved!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 12, 2018)

Way to go y'all! Looks like y'all had a great time. Now all we need is Colquitt County to add the cherry on top for Bo$$. Game is kicking off soon.

*GO PACK!*


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wish so bad I coulda given Bo$$ 2. I gotta meet that man.


Just give me the next 2 you have... I’ll get them to him..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Way to go y'all! Looks like y'all had a great time. Now all we need is Colquitt County to add the cherry on top for Bo$$. Game is kicking off soon.
> 
> *GO PACK!*


Charlie has got to be way to drunk for that game... when I left him the bottle was almost gone!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 12, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Charlie has got to be way to drunk for that game... when I left him the bottle was almost gone!


Yeah, I'm hearing he may try to run out on the field at halftime and moon the crowd! Lord I hope not!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I recognize a bunch of yall, but Id love someone to post who is where. Good gathering. Wish I coulda been there.



Wish you and H22 could have made it! Really looking forward to meeting home town folks!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Charlie has got to be way to drunk for that game... when I left him the bottle was almost gone!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, I'm hearing he may try to run out on the field at halftime and moon the crowd! Lord I hope not!


He had already come out of half his clothes at the Varsity!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2018)

Lord Mrs. Linda has to be a saint to put up with all the shinanigans the Bo$$ pulls!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 12, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> He had already come out of half his clothes at the Varsity!


Ah, now I understand why you were all in front of him in the picture. Thanks for looking out, man! We didn't need to see that.


----------



## riprap (Dec 12, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Lord Mrs. Linda has to be a saint to put up with all the shinanigans the Bo$$ pulls!!!!!!!


You should have asked her had they been fishing lately


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2018)

riprap said:


> You should have asked her had they been fishing lately



Man I didn't want to cause that big a rukus in downtown Atlanta!!  We all might have gone to jail!!!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 12, 2018)

with Miss Linda hiding behind the Bo$$ like that, for a minute Pappy thought Bo$$ dun growed him a mullet


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 12, 2018)

I hope bo$$ took his plastic flask to the game. We had to go through metal detectors to get in.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2018)

Ole Bo$$ has gotten me in some trouble over in Birmingham when drinks too much likker. He don’t like Bama fans on likker.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2018)

Bama fans on likker can be rowdy.

Being on likker around Bama fans can make a Dawg rowdy.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2018)

Bama fans start drankin likker out of a bottle around six months of age ...... Or so I been told.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Bama fans start drankin likker out of a bottle around six months of age ...... Or so I been told.



Proof


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 13, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Picky snowflakes ain't they? How bow dis?
> 
> Me, brownceluse, JB0704, Nitram4891, John Cooper, mark-7mag, the lovely and gracious Linda Eaton hiding behind none other than the Bo$$, and wrapping it up Browning Slayer.
> 
> ...


Elfii thoroughly enjoyed his plate


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> Elfii thoroughly enjoyed his plate



I eat lunch at the Varsity once a year every year to remind myself you only eat lunch at the Varsity once a year.

I sure do hope Colquitt Co. won last night. Otherwise the ride back to KY with that hangover is gonna be extra hard on Bo$$.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> Elfii thoroughly enjoyed his plate




He sure did eat like he hadn't ate in a year!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I eat lunch at the Varsity once a year every year to remind myself you only eat lunch at the Varsity once a year.
> 
> I sure do hope Colquitt Co. won last night. Otherwise the ride back to KY with that hangover is gonna be extra hard on Bo$$.



That's cause you ate 3 slaw dogs 2 large helpings of fries and half a bottle of brown likker............


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Things were going pretty well till Lee and Bo$$ got into the brown likker.....



How did that info get out.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> How did that info get out.




Umm you might be holding up the bottle in the picture........


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2018)

Fianally got home. I thorougle enjoyed getting together down there with you guys. I I also got to meet three of the bunch for the first time. Slayer, John Cooper and Martin. I also appreciate JB paying me off to not ban him. We lost a quite controversial game, but it should never have been within 4 TD's. I have watched every game CC has played this year, and they team I saw hanging over 40 on everybody they played. I got to watch the last two quarters of the Mark's team Cartersville. They had bout the same luck we did. But I still enjoyed the trip and sitting in the Latitude Lounge sipping on some adult beverages till 2am this morning, with several old time friends from Moultrie.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Umm you might be holding up the bottle in the picture........



Yes, but the seal was still on it then.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2018)

Hope I got that typo out of there fore anybody saw it.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 13, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> That's cause you ate 3 slaw dogs 2 large helpings of fries and half a bottle of brown likker............


Oh my!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2018)

Linda said as we were leaving, that is a nice bunch of guys, where do you fit in?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 13, 2018)

see you at the pinky pony at 2300 charlie.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 13, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Linda said as we were leaving, that is a nice bunch of guys, where do you fit in?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2018)

We talked about you a lot 6.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> We talked about you a lot 6.




Way to much if I remember correctly!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 14, 2018)

thugs?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks to Mark, Elfii, Slayer, JB, John, Martin, and Jeff for taking their time to come visit with an old couple from Georgia, that now live in KY. Yall are a great bunch of friends. Thanks for making my trip, a good memory.


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 14, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks to Mark, Elfii, Slayer, JB, John, Martin, and Jeff for taking their time to come visit with an old couple from Georgia, that now live in KY. Yall are a great bunch of friends. Thanks for making my trip, a good memory.


We’ll definitely do it again


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> We’ll definitely do it again




Yes we will and I will take a vacation day so I can spend more time with y'all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 14, 2018)

I can't believe yall actually found the varsity...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2018)

I’d drive to Atlanta once a week to eat with the Bo$$. I’m just thankful he drove down several years ago with that salty salty ham to prove he was real.?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!!


Nice! Chris is going to give you customer of the season!!!?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Nice! Chris is going to give you customer of the season!!!?


Chris already got the text!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I’d drive to Atlanta once a week to eat with the Bo$$. I’m just thankful he drove down several years ago with that salty salty ham to prove he was real.?



I told you I existed Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Chris already got the text!!


Lol tell him to get my ducks done or I’m coming to see him.....??


----------



## riprap (Dec 14, 2018)

The varsity is a fine place. It was built in spite of GT!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!



Righteous.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I told you I existed Jeff.


i hope you do


----------

